# Dramatic Behavior



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I just witnessed some interesting behavior from Izze I thought some of you might find interesting.

I was falling asleep but then heard Izze making more noise than usual. It sounded like she was pacing. Finally I got up to see what was getting her all excited. I found her spinning around stopping every now and then to jab her beak in the air. I reached in to pet her and she started pecking at me. This is very very strange behavior for her. I noticed her eggs seemed a little bit hidden by the nest bedding so I put them in the middle of the nest fully exposed and put her on the nest. She immediately jumped off the nest and began blindly attacking (literally!)

I did manage to get her to walk onto my hand and held her some, but she quickly flew down to the floor. I put her back in the cage and she walked up to the side of the nest and began attacking the nesting material! When I picked her up again I had to pull nesting material out of her clenched beak. I put her on her eggs, but she jumped out of the nest again. I again put her in the nest again but held her so that her feet rubbed against the eggs for a few seconds. Finally she settled down.

I think she lost her eggs in the bedding of her nest and became convinced something had taken her eggs, and she was angry, really angry. I think she was so wrapped up in her anger that she didn't notice the eggs the first couple of times I put her back in the nest.

I can tell she is still, a few minutes later, uneasy. She is sitting on the nest but occasionally jabbing her beak in the air. It was really scary for her I suppose. She had me frightened as well. I thought for a little while that maybe she was going crazy, but she was just being a good mother. 

Monica


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's cool and sort of sad at the same time..........I bet she did "loose" her eggs. When they are sitting on eggs, every once in a while they will reach under neath with their beak and turn the eggs and I bet she went to do that and when they weren't there she panicked. Being blind she couldn't understand what had happened. Glad she settled down though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Izze had what seems to be a panic attack. I can't imagine how hard it must be to communicate with her. 

It does sound like she was trying to attack an intruder that she thought took her eggs.

Thank you for being there for her and giving her the comfort and love in a time when she needed it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Monica, what a sweet story. I hate she got upset but I'm glad you were able to figure out what happened. I look at her frequently and she always looks so content. 

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Monica, even if on the scary side! I have been thinking about Izze and wondering how she was doing. It's been awhile since I checked out her cam!

Is she on her own eggs or dummy eggs??


----------

